

Emory Bubble - Let's Revolutionize Campus Connectivity - quizbiz
http://www.indiegogo.com/emorybubblelaunch?a=888096

======
quizbiz
Related NYT article: www.nytimes.com/2012/07/20/education/edlife/campus-
incubators-are-on-the-rise-as-colleges-encourage-student-start-ups.html

Thanks for your support!

